# I don't know how you guys do it!



## Taz575 (Mar 11, 2012)

I helped out with a Game Dinner for a Fish and Game Club I am a member of. We had 130+ people there and I was of course "the knife guy". I think I sliced down like 20+ Venison and Elk roasts and another guy did like 3 roasts. Tons of Potatoes, smoked sausage links (3' sections each, like 7 sections), 2 deep fried turkeys, etc. I was beat at the end of the day; I had worked 3rd shift the night before, went home, changed, grabbed my boards and knives and went to start helping from like 9am to 4pm or so. The table of course was not the right height for me so I could feel it in my back and shoulders. I gained a lot of respect for the guys that do this professionally day in and day out! Kudos to you guys!!

I wrung out my Ittosai Santoku (cheap $40 from Hidatool, kuroichi outside, blue inner core), Tojiro 330mm gyuto, Fujiwara Teraysau Nakiri, Kikuichi Elite Carbon 240mm gyuto, Shun Wasabi 240 Yanagiba and 210 Deba, Green River 10" carbon butcher knife and a couple paring knives. I had to touch up a few edges (especially when slicing the roasts) and other guys used the knives to help out, too. One of the guys was surprised at how well the 4 5/8" VG-10 damascus paring knife worked on potatoes. They razzed me for bringing that many knives and my sharpening stones (only had to use the 5K Rika and strop a couple of times), but I think they were surprised at how sharp they were and how well they worked. We used the Shun Wasabi Deba for cutting cheese and meatballs and stuff, worked pretty good for a cheap knife. The same series Yanagiba did pretty well, but I would have liked to see more knuckle clearance, fatter handle, longer blade and better edge holding, so I guess I'm going to be looking for a taller 300mm Suji or Yana soon!! The 330mm gyuto did pretty well slicing the roast; the longer blade worked nicely on the fatter roasts and had more cutting edge to use. 

The guys were surprised at how different knives worked for different things, like the Nakiri for potatoes, the Deba for cheese, and just halving meat balls and stuff like they, the gyuto and yanagiba for slicing, etc. They are used to the 1 knife does it all and takes a lot longer to do. They were also surprised at how light the knives were, too. I wouldn't be surprised if a few ordered a Gyuto or Yana or Suji for their cooking at home! One guy just got a new smoker and sausage grinder and wants to smoke pork butts and that type of thing, so we talked about the slicers and stuff.

All in all a fun, but very tiring day! My hats off to the BOH guys who make this type of thing happen on a daily basis!


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds like big fun!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds like you had a blast! I wish I was able to get to more of our events, but I for some reason always seem to have something else on the go. I'm doing a couple larger slicers for a couple guys, a 350, and a 330 mm. I'd like to see them in use!


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 11, 2012)

It was fun to use the knives hard like this. The 2 I rehandled (Nakiri and Gyuto with the Flamed Redwood from Mark) worked well and the handles felt very comfy to me since I made them for my hands. They were quality blades to begin with and really improved with the new handles comfort wise. Some of the others worked well, but I was able to pick out what I liked and didn't like and have a better idea as to what I am looking for in something similar. Like the Yanagiba, I was going to get a 270 yanagiba, but since I have a 240 that worked decently in the Shun Wasabi, I will prob go with a taller 300 suji. The 330mm gyuto wasn't hard to handle slicing wise, but was a TON heavier than the Yanagiba and after several roasts, went back to the Yana because it was lighter. But the Yana handle was way too small and my knuckles hit the board, so I know I want more clearance. Usually at home, I am done cutting what I need to cut in a few minutes, so I don't get to see the long term edge holding and how the handles feel long term. 

I have 4 blocks coming from Mark (again), so now it's time to get some blades ordered up once I finalize the specs/designs!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 12, 2012)

You're a lucky man. Sounds like you had a ton of fun! I love sharing stories, battle wounds, and experience outside of my kitchens. What a great way to build community!


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 12, 2012)

Knives, food, fum, yadda, yadda. What was the big raffle prize?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 12, 2012)

Taz575 said:


> Usually at home, I am done cutting what I need to cut in a few minutes, so I don't get to see the long term edge holding and how the handles feel long term.



Yeah, sounds like a great day. I mean what good are these sweet knives if they don't get used to their full potenetial? I feel like some people may have different definitions of edge retention based on how much x or y knife is used. After working a "F-bomb" carving station for 6 hours for a couple thousand people-Your knife is gonna show it. I am also nervous to own some maker's custom knives-the steel is just too pretty. I feel like I would be doing an injustice to a work of art. I'm just too hard on my kit.


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 13, 2012)

There were a few raffle prizes that were the "big" ones, couple custom UL trout rods, muzzleloader, a semi custom hunting knife and a Porter & Cable 18V 4 piece tool set. I got the 4 piece tool set  which is unusual since I never win anything! There were lots of other smaller prizes, like fillet knife kits, snow/ice traction shoes, small wrench sets, etc. 

I don't mind the stuff getting used as long as it's used properly! My Ittosai from Hidatool (the cheap santoku) got a really nice blue/purple patina going from carving the deep fried turkeys, I may try to get pics of the patina! Steel can be refinished anyway


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like your knives got more of a workout in a day than all of mine combined did in the past year... Great way to find out what you really want or need. Of course, I have to reprimand you for NOT SHOWING PICTURES! 

Stefan


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL, we were too busy in the kitchen to take pictures! I have some nice wood coming from Mark, so I gotta find some carbon blades to round out my set.


----------

